# [A]Decisions of Truth (Echsenkessel) sucht! ICC 11/12



## kry (25. März 2010)

*Stand: 26.03.10*


*Hallo liebe WoW'ler!*

Wir die Gilde Decisions of Truth, vom Realm ECHSENKESSEL suchen für den ICC 25 Content noch ein paar raidaktive und motivierte Spieler. Die Gilde besteht seit Juli 2007 auf dem Realm Echsenkessel.

Was wir suchen:

*- Melee's (Combat Schurke, Feral Druide, Enhancer Schamane, Furor Krieger)
- Range's (Magier, Hunter, Shadow Priest, Elementar Schamane, Moonkin's)
- Healer (Diszi Priest, Holy Paladin) *


Was ihr auf dem Echsenkessel erwarten könnt:

- Lagfreies Spielen
- Keine Wartezeiten
- keine abgegrasten Farmgebiete
- eine kleine Community (ala, jeder kennt jeden)	


Raidtage:

Mo, Mi, Do, So 25er 19 - 23 Uhr
Fr, Sa, Di 10er (freiwillig) Zeiten je nach Gruppen


Was wir von euch erwarten:

- 100%ige Beherrschung eurer Klasse
- die Fähigkeit schnell bei Encountern zu reagieren und zu handeln
- umfassende Vorbereitung auf die Raids
- Einstudieren von neuen Bossen durch Guides und Videos
- die Bereitschaft sich an neuen Bossen zu versuchen und Taktiken zu erarbeiten
- Teamspeak / Mumble mit funktionierendem Mikro!
- Erfahrung in ICC 25 !
- Gear ICC Stand
- Raidteilnahme an min. 2 !25!er Raids pro Woche

Was wir euch bieten:

- eine erfolgsorientierte Raidgilde mit guter und freundlicher Community
- eine rege Memberaktivität
- kompetente Raid, bzw Gildenleitung
- 4 Raidtage im 25er Content (Kollosseum Heroic, ICC 25)
- 1 Raidtag im 10er Content (mit 2 Gruppen an 1 Tag + andere Gruppen am Wochenende)
- Raiden am Wochenende in verschiedenen Twink Runs
- ein gutes, funktionierendes DKP System

Kollosseum Heroic 10 5/5 +a Tribute to Insanity
Kollosseum Heroic 25 4/5
ICC 10 12/12 HC 8/12
ICC 25 11/12 HC 0/12
Derzeit besteht unser Hauptaugenmerk im 25er auf ICC.


Solltet ihr euch angesprochen fühlen und eine der obengenannten Klassen spielen, dann freuen wir uns auf eine Bewerbung von euch auf unserer Homepage:
www.ek-dot.de


Solltet ihr noch weitere Fragen haben, stehen euch unsere einzelnen Offiziere zur Verfügung.

MfG die Gilde Decision of Truth


----------



## kry (9. April 2010)

push


----------



## Eltragon (4. Mai 2010)

Update

ICC 10 12/12 HC 11/12
ICC 25 12/12 HC 0/12

und gehen jetzt HC´s an

Derzeit besteht unser Hauptaugenmerk im 25er auf ICC.

und push wieder hoch damit


----------

